
Where Are Programmer Communities? - Nialna
https://medium.com/@liana.pigeot/where-are-programmer-communities-d86d5c7514ae
======
bluedino
It might not be exactly what you’re looking for but StackExchange has a
software engineering site:

[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/)

There’s also one for code reviews.

There are still forums out there but I don’t know which ones you’d be
interested. Most are targeted for a specific project, framework, etc.

One I could suggest that is t really focused on any one thing, but has threads
for specific things, is the Cavern of Cobol over at SomethingAwful.

[https://forums.somethingawful.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=2...](https://forums.somethingawful.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=202)

------
jmercouris
There are other options, trying joining an IRC channel for your favorite
progamming languages. There will be lots of discussion to be had.

